# drywall spacing floating distance



## tbdrywall (Dec 15, 2008)

Is there a minimum distance that drywall will float between end stud and termination of drywall. 
Someone remember?
Where can I find documentation?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I believe its 4"


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Is it on an outside corner or an inside corner?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The USG drywall hand book would say. Or for that matter likely any company in the drywall selling business.


----------

